# Tips to find a (small) lost scorpion



## ScorpDude (Dec 23, 2006)

My moron of a brother came back yesterday and opened one of the tups that my heterometrus fulvipes slings are in and let it out  He completely denies it but the only possibility is it was him. The scorp is small (2nd instar so about 3cm inc tail) and I'm really not sure how I'm going to find him. I looked last night with a little torch (don't have a UV light yet, but oddly enough I ordered one yesterday morning, I had no idea how useful is may come to be at the time). Its really cold around here now (probably 5c or so in the room it got out) so I've put a heatat down next to the skirting board with a tub which is kept dark and humid with coco fibre on it. I'm hoping to coax it into that (I stand VERY little chance of finding it as it is because its so tiny and there is a sizable gap that it could have just walked under to get behind the skirting boards. I'm hoping the fact its cold and dry will make it seek out heat and humidity.

Does anybody else have any recomendations?


----------



## Alakdan (Dec 23, 2006)

I think you already got it.  I would do the same and set-up an ideal environment in one corner.  Hopefully that will attract your scorp.  Have you checked your shoes and your bed?  These are the usual warm spots in a room.


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN (Dec 23, 2006)

good luck with finding him


----------



## G. Carnell (Dec 23, 2006)

;/ ;(

good luck...

when i lost my H.spinifer, i followed the warmest possible path it could have taken, down my hall, into my bathroom and into a closet, and so i reached into the closest dark corner, and got pinched!

try this danny!


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you use a heat lamp?   Put a hide and the lamp in a corner and see if he can find his way "home"...


----------



## Leiurus87 (Dec 23, 2006)

Good luck, id go with the heat lamp. Whenever i lost a C gracilis scorpling theyd always end up being found on the ceiling, although i doubt a more terrestrial sling would do that


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 23, 2006)

sounds like a blacklight might be a good investment too.

it is so useful for seperating babies that just having one around anyways is worth it

... plus, that never fails to impress normals at least a little bit


----------



## pandinus (Dec 24, 2006)

you know, i have never not recovered an escapee, yet at the same time, the UV light has never helped. They always just turn up. i have never had any sucess in looking for them. hopefully it will just turn up.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 24, 2006)

pandinus said:


> you know, i have never not recovered an escapee, yet at the same time, the UV light has never helped. They always just turn up. i have never had any sucess in looking for them. hopefully it will just turn up.


heh, me too.  the cats found one and random people found the rest. my bro found one when he was on the toilet before


----------



## oddT (May 28, 2014)

*sooo me*

This is so me right now, I just lost my Liosoma, im just about to go buy a black light, hopefully I can find it!!!


----------



## G. Carnell (May 29, 2014)

yes... Good luck


When you find it - make sure you don't repeat the mistake 

Any* Buthidae* you keep should have a 0% chance of escape!



I've got one of these type of flashlights: http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesaler...&qid=1401368961&sr=8-2&keywords=uv+flashlight
They're awesome and very powerful, if theres a scorpion hiding you will find it with that kind of light


----------



## BAM1082 (May 29, 2014)

Been there; you only do it once lol. 

I bought like $50 worth of blacklights and rigged up the whole house. 

I think if your working with any scorpions a UV is a must; I even use it when preparing to work in tanks with more than one scorpion. 
I'd never try to clean a bark scorpions tank without one. 

Go to a party store; buy compact florescent bulbs coated w/ the "black light paint" ; should be able to grab them for 2-3$ a pop.


----------

